# Nissan E-FAST



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I just wanted to let people know(unless you already know) that there is a program out there called Nissan Fast(cars 1979-present) E-fast(all pre-1979) This program lists all parts and part# and pics of the assemblies. I have a guy I work with who is really into classic Datsun(2 510's, 2 280's, 1 260) and he found this info very usefull. I downloaded it from www.phatg20.com. I really like the program, you can search by model or put in the VIN# and it will tell you the model and everything the car came with. I just figured this may make things easier for you guys.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It wasn't able to come up for me. Page not available.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm sorry, wrong address. www.phatg20.net . that should work I just tested it.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Great, I'll add that to the library for datsun/nissan references.


----------

